# Bib shorts with leggings or long johns for colder temps



## PeterMike (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi,

I'd like to ask how do you wear bib shorts with pad or normal bicycle shorts with pad combined with leggins for colder temps?

Is it good idea to wear normal leggins for running or thermal long johns under bib shorts?
Please note that I do not have winter cycling shorts, only have thermal merino long johns and under armour heat gear leggins.

How do you wear bottom in colder temps?


----------



## blacksheep5150 (Oct 22, 2014)

I switch to baggy shorts in winter and wear my under armor over bibs or padded liner .then mtb shorts


----------



## PeterMike (Jul 28, 2016)

Great idea I have windproof Warmpeace Spring pants








So long johns/leggins over bib shorts with pad and over that Warmpeace Spring pants.

I guess long johns/leggins under bib shorts with pad isn't good idea, right?


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

chamois always goes next to the skin.


----------



## blacksheep5150 (Oct 22, 2014)

Anything under the chamois will produced major saddle sores , I learned that the hard way .. Lol


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Bibs, knee or leg warmers, and outer baggies. Cycling tights over the bigs and leg warmers if it's quite cold. knee and leg warmers are very versatile and can even be worn together.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Also, if you can keep your core temp up by insulating your torso more, you don't need leg covering as much.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Keep your knees warm, they will age better.


----------



## PeterMike (Jul 28, 2016)

I've already have Rogelli softshell knee warmers ( Kniestukken, Softshell ) will try when it will be colder to check if I really need thermo long johns or running leggins over the bib shorts with pad.

MSU Alum I have tendency to overheating and I've almost always sweat back, but with colder tems even if I'm sweat my fingers and toes are cold, have to look at warm pair of gloves and maybe merino socks.


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

Wear knee pads or the newer pedal armour which is pretty close to a pair of knee warmers with some soft armour attached to it. Or get a pair of thermal bibs or thermal knicker bibs.

I picked up a pair of Icebreaker knickers on clear-out and without the bibs, them and my outer shorts are in a constant race to see which one can expose my ass crack the fastest...


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

My kit when cold depends a lot on the specifics of the weather.

#1 rule: Layer!

I always start with my summer shorts for the chamois. Next layer might be just knee warmers (I need a new pair, as my current ones are pretty stretched out). The next layer might be just a pair of baselayer pants. It might be both. Or it might be a pair of softshell cycling tights, or some combination of the above. I usually finish by wearing baggies. Basically, they provide extra wind protection over the crotch and for where the femoral artery comes close to the surface on the inner thigh. I consider my "core" to start at the inner thigh and go up to the neck.


----------

